# Chorizo = chouriço?



## Muito obrigado

Que eu saiba *chouriço* é feito com sangue. Em espanhol conheço _la morcilla_ que também se faz com sangue.
Então eu só traduziria *chouriço* por _morcilla_; *linguiça/lingüiça* por _chorizo_.
Obrigadíssimo a todos por tudo!
Desejo-lhes uma excelente semana!


----------



## Vanda

Fiquei meio na dúvida.... Você quer uma confirmação?! Eu também aprendi como você:
chouriço = morcilla
linguiça = chorizo


----------



## amistad2008

Vanda said:


> Fiquei meio na dúvida.... Você quer uma confirmação?! Eu também aprendi como você:
> chouriço = morcilla
> linguiça = chorizo


 
Também não entendi se queria a confirmação.


----------



## Tomby

Eu acho que a "morcilla" é morcela, espécie de chouriço, a "longaniza" é a linguiça, também uma espécie de chouriço e o "chorizo" é o "chouriço".
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## ceballos

Em Espanha temos chorizo, morcilla, salchichón y longaniza e os três têm uma maneira diferente de se preparar e portanto são completamente distintos no sabor e na cor.


----------



## Vanda

TT, chorizo tem sangue? Se tiver pra nós é chouriço ou morcela, se não tiver pra nós é linguiça.

ah! Achei uma explicação do TT (aqui) sobre linguiça.


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Fiquei meio na dúvida.... Você quer uma confirmação?! Eu também aprendi como você:
> chouriço = morcilla
> linguiça = chorizo


 
O _*chorizo*_ e muito similar à linguiça. 
A _*morcilla*_ é outra coisa.  Está feita com sangue 

chorizo


----------



## Carfer

O que em Portugal se chama chouriço e morcela é o mesmo que o Mangato refere (vizinhança _oblige_, naturalmente).


----------



## Muito obrigado

Sim, queria que me confirmassem as minhas suposições e desfizessem os meus possíveis enganos. Tenho imensa dificuldade para esquematizar algumas diferenças entre o espanhol e o português do Brasil e de Portugal. 
Muito obrigado a todos sem excepção! E os meus melhores cumprimentos!


amistad2008 said:


> Também não entendi se queria a confirmação.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

E ainda temos o bife de chorizo argentino.... uma delícia por sinal !!
Teria sua origem na morcela/lingüiça/longaniza/chouriço/salchichón ?


----------



## Muito obrigado

Boa tarde, Ricardo!
Encontrei em uma página entitulada _Cultura Gastronômica, o Beabá de um cardápio francês_ que "*entrecôte* _(subst. masc., pronuncia-se entrecôte)_: é um corte de carne parecido com um contra-filé e com o bife chouriço argentino. Na França, o filé mignon custa uma fortuna (entre R$ 70,00 e R$ 80,00) e, por isso, existem entrecôtes feitos com outras carnes." Por isso, acho que bife chouriço não tem nenhuma relação com o embutido/enchido chamado chouriço. Qual é a informação que tem a respeito disto?
Envio-lhe os meus agradecimentos e os meus melhores cumprimentos!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Muito obrigado said:


> Boa tarde, Ricardo!
> Encontrei em uma página entitulada _Cultura Gastronômica, o Beabá de um cardápio francês_ que "*entrecôte* _(subst. masc., pronuncia-se entrecôte)_: é um corte de carne parecido com um contra-filé e com o bife chouriço argentino. Na França, o filé mignon custa uma fortuna (entre R$ 70,00 e R$ 80,00) e, por isso, existem entrecôtes feitos com outras carnes." Por isso, acho que bife chouriço não tem nenhuma relação com o embutido/enchido chamado chouriço. Qual é a informação que tem a respeito disto?
> Envio-lhe os meus agradecimentos e os meus melhores cumprimentos!


Na verdade, não tenho nenhuma pista da origem deste nome. Além de ser uma brincadeira, aproveitei este fio para externar esta dúvida que tenho desde sempre. Por que será que os argentinos batizaram este tipo de carne como "bife de *chorizo*" ?  Teria alguma relação com as lingüiças ou salsichas/salchichas ?  

O que sei sobre este assunto apenas se resume no gosto que tenho pelo bife, que me agrada muito.  

Forte abraço daqui do Rio...


----------



## Nanon

Che queridos, seria bom colocar a pergunta no fórum de "Sólo español". Tudo o que sei é que o bife de chorizo é... hmmmmm... bom demais!!!
Falando nisso, o bife de chorizo é parecido com a entrecôte mas não com o filé mignon. Não sei explicar muito bem os cortes de carne... só sei degustar!


Edit: achei o bife aqui na WR. Falta o bife de chorizo.


----------



## pkogan

Como traduzirian _chouriço_ al español? Solamente como "morcilla", o tambien como equivalente de algunos tipos de "chorizo" y "bife de chorizo" (corte de carne)?


----------



## okporip

pkogan said:


> Como traduzirian _chouriço_ al español? Solamente como "morcilla", o tambien como equivalente de algunos tipos de "chorizo" y "bife de chorizo" (corte de carne)?


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal e reportando-me às definições do DRAE para ultrapassar possíveis variações regionais:

*Chorizo*
*1.* m. Pedazo corto de tripa lleno de carne, regularmente de puerco, picada y adobada, el cual se cura al humo.

Em Portugal: '_chouriço_' ou '_chouriça_'

*Morcilla*
*1. *f. Trozo de tripa de cerdo, carnero o vaca, o materia análoga, rellena de sangre cocida, que se condimenta con especias y, frecuentemente, cebolla, y a la que suelen añadírsele otros ingredientes como arroz, piñones, miga de pan, etc.

Em Portugal: '_morcela_'


----------



## Vanda

Não se esqueça de primeiro fazer uma busca na página do dicionário. Caso a palavra não esteja no dicionário (normalmente está) tem sempre uma discussão já aberta a respeito dela. 
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/chouriço

Estou juntando este à discussão anterior.


----------



## anaczz

Posso meter minha colher binacional?
Observei que: 
O que no Brasil, em geral, chamamos linguiça defumada, em Portugal chamam chouriço.
O que no Brasil chamamos linguiça fresca, em Portugal, muitas vezes, chamam salsicha.
O que no Brasil chamamos chouriço, em Portugal podem ser a morcela e os chouriços de sangue.


----------



## pkogan

Oi! Obrigado a todos por suas respostas. Eu também aprendi que linguiça (port)= chorizo (esp) e  chouriço (port) = morcilla (esp). Sem dúvidas isso está certo. Porém, fiquei na dúvida ao acessar em http://www.google.com.ar/images?hl=es&num=10&lr=lang_pt&cr=countryBR&safe=active&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&q=%22CHOURI%C3%87O%22&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1003&bih=550 e ver que choriço (port) = chorizo (esp). Eis a minha confusão!


----------



## pkogan

Mangato, morcilla (esp) = chouriço (port).

Eis as definições dos dicionários DRAE e Aulete para comparar.


*morcilla.



1. f. Trozo de tripa de cerdo, carnero o vaca, o materia análoga, rellena de sangre cocida, que se condimenta con especias y, frecuentemente, cebolla, y a la que suelen añadírsele otros ingredientes como arroz, piñones, miga de pan, etc.
* 

*(chou. ri.ço)* 
sm.
*1.* Embutido (alimento) feito de tripa de porco ou outro animal, com recheio de carne, sangue e temperos, defumado ou ressecado ao fumo






Mangato said:


> O _*chorizo*_ e muito similar à linguiça.
> A _*morcilla*_ é outra coisa. Está feita com sangue
> 
> chorizo


----------



## anaczz

> *(chou. ri.ço)*  Aulete (Br)
> sm.
> *1.* Embutido  (alimento) feito de tripa de porco ou outro animal, com recheio de  carne, sangue e temperos, defumado ou ressecado ao fumo


Falta a definição do Priberam (Pt)
*chouriço* 
_s. m._
1.           Tripa cheia de carne de porco ou de sangue de porco, farinha, etc., com gorduras e temperos.


----------



## Carfer

pkogan said:


> Oi! Obrigado a todos por suas respostas. Eu também aprendi que linguiça (port)= chorizo (esp) e chouriço (port) = morcilla (esp). Sem dúvidas isso está certo. Porém, fiquei na dúvida ao acessar em http://www.google.com.ar/images?hl=...=og&q="CHOURIÇO"&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1003&bih=550 e ver que choriço (port) = chorizo (esp). Eis a minha confusão!


 
Depois de toda esta discussão, acho que é patente que os significados só são os mesmos se compararmos o português de Portugal e o espanhol de Espanha, por um lado, e o português do Brasil e o espanhol das Américas, por outro. As confusões resultam de não ter esse facto em conta.

português PT         espanhol ES
chouriço/a      =       chorizo
morcela          =       morcela

português BR         espanhol AM
chouriço         =       morcilla
linguiça          =        chorizo


----------



## Ignacio_arg

anaczz said:


> Posso meter minha colher binacional?
> Observei que:
> O que no Brasil, em geral, chamamos linguiça defumada, em Portugal chamam chouriço.
> O que no Brasil chamamos linguiça fresca, em Portugal, muitas vezes, chamam salsicha.
> O que no Brasil chamamos chouriço, em Portugal podem ser a morcela e os chouriços de sangue.


*Es muy bueno saberlo

Yo pensaba que

Chorizo = Chouriço
Morcilla = Morcela*


----------



## Moixe

¿Quál é o equivalente em protuguês para aquela carne que é parecida à lingüiça só que mais pequena?  O termo geral em espanhol do Chile é "_Embutido_" ou "_Cecina_"


----------



## Vanda

Veja a longa discussão nos posts acima do seu.


----------



## Moixe

Nao tem post para o choricillo, é mais pequeno, só uns 5 cm e vem em pares.  Tem equivalente no português?


----------

